# Tips and Hints for Rhinestone Pattern Designers



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been picking up some terrific tips from my ACS/KNK rhinestone customers. Some of them may already have been posted here in the past, but since we see a lot of new members getting into the business, I thought it might be worth mentioning these. I have permission to share this information publicly and I hope that some of you might also want to share some of your ideas on how you make the entire rhinestone designing and application process go more smoothly.


When designing patterns with lettering, note the name of the font on the back of the pattern in case you ever need to use the same one again (which is HIGHLY likely!)
Also note the number of circles in the pattern. In KNK/ACS Studio, that number can be determined by marquee-selecting all of the circles and noting the number in the upper left corner of the screen.
Also note the name of the file used to design the pattern and where it can be found on your hard drive (or back up drive), in case you need to modify the design to make a new cut pattern.
Also note the size of the circles in the pattern.
Sometimes stones will get stuck in the pattern, possibly due to 
"leakages" from the adhesive under the rubber. To prevent this dust your pattern with a powder, such as baby powder, and this will disarm the adhesive. (I have a customer who has started doing this and has reported great success with it!)
Use a Shur-Line Trim brush (available at stores selling paint supplies) and then brush/brush/brush. It works so very well to flip out any upside-down stones in the pattern and then other stones that are right-side up will replace them.
Don't give up on the brushing too soon. It really does work and you shouldn't need to manually tweak more than a few stones.
Removing the backing sheet from the rubber and pressing to a sticky mat works incredibly well for weeding out all of the circles at one time. Watch my video on this one: Cutting Rhinestone Rubber on a Maxx
Create an array template for counting stones, if you're not sure if you have enough left for a particular design. For example, create a 10 x 10 circle pattern and then brush the stones into the pattern to count them more easily. OR even make the pattern 12 x 12 so that you are counting a gross at a time.
Store your patterns and your cutting files using a system that works best for you. I use a theme system myself, but it's most important to use what makes it easiest for you to find the one you need.
Determine the best circle size to use for any given rhinestone size. Personally, I find that adding 0.5 mm to the stone diameter provides circles large enough for the stones to fall more easily but the next person may prefer to use a larger value or a small value. Doing a few tests up front might be worth your time. 
Determine the blade offset that works best for your particular cutter. We recommend 50 with the black rubber cut on an ACS/KNK system, but that number varies with the software being used. Also, I find that 2 passes works better at one for getting a good clean cut... and that extra 5 - 15 minutes worth of cutting (depending on the pattern size) is SO worth it, if you get near 100% weeding when lifting up the cut pattern.

Again, I encourage you to share their own tips to help make this a very useful post for everyone to read.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Great idea Sandy. You're still on top of the heap


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Do I dare ask, "A heap of what?" 

Again, the majority of these ideas came from customers and I thank THEM for their great ideas and willingness to share.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

the heap of support people


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks so much, Terry! Very kind of you to say that.

I thought of another 2 tips that I use. 


I have quite a few unused make-up brushes (for applying blush) and I find that they work really well to brush away the excess stones once you get the pattern filled. They are smaller than the Shur-line and it's easier to see where you have stones you need to remove. 

For those that get stuck kind of within the pattern, I find that I can usually just press down with my finger and they stick to my finger long enough to move them away from the pattern. That seems to work easier and faster than tweezers for me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome tips Sandy, I love that you are always so willing to share your knowledge


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I am taking notes lol
thanks for all that you do for us!!!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're welcome! And thanks to all of the other members who come up with new tips and share them with us.


----------



## MCWARNS (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi sandy, Really fantastic and the great tips. It is really appreciative.

Thanks!
________________
wholesale lots


----------

